# Cyclocross.



## PaulB (20 Oct 2014)

Have I missed something on here or is there really no cyclocross thread on this site?

I did a competitive one yesterday to add to my cycling 'palmares' leaving only tandem cycling and tricycle cycling to complete my cycling 'bucket list'.

Bloody hell, it was brutal. I'm primarily a road-runner but always did the cross-country races in the winter to maintain fitness and provide competition so I found cyclocross as being the cycling equivalent of road racing.

It was the Rapha series at Broughton Hall near Skipton and it was very well organised with lots of entertainment. Trouble was, there were lots of races so the thick porridge-y mud became deep and really energy sapping. 

I bought a dandy-horse specifically for the winter season but went into it a bit raw. It was a pity nobody told me to ride on low pressure tyres as there were very low inclines I simply could not ride up as my drive wheel wouldn't grip but other riders swept past me with ease. 

All in all, I'd recommend it to anyone with a competitive spirit as despite all the negativity, overall, it was a real pleasure.


----------



## screenman (20 Oct 2014)

Now you have to clean your bike and kit, using just a wet wipe and a cup of water. Just in case you get a little moisture in your headset.

Must admit I miss being able to ride cross, it was preferred discipline for a lot of years. Rode my first one in 1970 and my last in 1999


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Oct 2014)

PaulB there's a cyclocross subheading in the Road race & time trial section.


----------



## PaulB (21 Oct 2014)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> PaulB there's a cyclocross subheading in the Road race & time trial section.


Aye, seen it now thanks. Whooda thunk of looking under Road Race though?


----------



## pauldavid (21 Oct 2014)

I went along to that event as a spectator with the family. Having had no previous experience of Cyclocross events you have my respect for taking part.

I can honestly say I have never seen so many people looking like they were in immense amounts of pain as were on that circuit.

Well done for taking part, I assume you were the rider off the front making it look easy?


----------



## jowwy (22 Oct 2014)

ive just entered a cyclocross sportive, which im doing on my boardman hybrid comp. which is set-up as a flatbar crosser.........looking forward to it


----------



## dan_bo (25 Oct 2014)

Are you doing waddow tomorrow @PaulB?


----------



## PaulB (26 Oct 2014)

dan_bo said:


> Are you doing waddow tomorrow @PaulB?


Sorry Dan, missed this one. Haven't heard of it so won't be going, no.


----------



## dan_bo (23 Nov 2014)

Did the Stadt Moers slopfest today-first one ive bothered with this season. What a fool i am.

Got a good kicking but also got reminded how much fun it is. Only two left this season!


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Nov 2014)

Paul, have you ticked Kickbikes off your list.


----------

